

Economists to Obama: Get the Government out of the Banking Business - phonecasting
http://sandbox.phonecasting.com/Uploaders/ViewPodcast.aspx?id=3045950
On the eve of Barack Obama''s inauguration as president of the United States, Wharton finance professor Richard J. Herring discussed with Knowledge@Wharton some of the advice offered to the new chief executive by the Shadow Financial Regulatory Committee, a group of economists, former regulators and lawyers, of which Herring is a co-chair. Among the recommendations: As quickly as possible, unwind federal investments that helped keep U.S. banks afloat. Herring also assessed the deepening woes at Citigroup, which this week named board member Richard Parsons as its new chairman, a move intended to provide stronger leadership at the troubled bank.
======
asciilifeform
First, let's get banks out of the governing business.

~~~
MaysonL
Agreed. Simon Johnson nailed it in this article:

<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200905/imf-advice>

